# Two cute cockapoos for sale...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Took a call from my dog walker this morning..when she went to pick the doggies up this morning she found that they had managed to munch their way through
a packet of Imodium

They had somehow got my tennis bag down of a unit ( can only assume one the straps was dangling down to dog reachable height)...got in to the bag , found the Imodium and helped themselves

I went home and took them to the vet for advice but she has said they will be fine , probably just a bit bunged up for a few days ( every cloud has a silver lining!!)..

Have bought them back to work with me , just to keep an eye on them and they are now being very naughty and very noisy in my office....

Good job they are so damn cute!!

( ps I do know it is my fault for making sure the bag was not out of reach but hey I can't blame myself now can I)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh My goodness!!!! Colin! never a dull moment for you is it!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oops or could that be poops!! 
Glad they will be ok, naughty puppies.
You really should write all your adventures down, it would make a great book.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Naughty betty getting ted to jump up and pull down the tennis bag lol xx

Glad to know they'll be fine xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

heehee! Bless them though, I can imagine Betty egging Ted on....or maybe the other way round?!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure Betty is teaching Ted her naughty ways....

Finally asleep in my office...so should get on with some work really...on the other
hand might just sit a look adoringly at my fur babies


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Colin, you should start a blog for these two 

I wish I wasn't curious enough to ask but qho keeps imodium in their tennis bag


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin!! They are sooooooo cute!!!! ted with his little head to the sky too! just so adorable!!! 


and Turi!!! LOL!!!! hahahahahahahah


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh there would be a queue a mile long for your 'poo-less' poos!! I can imagine the look on their cute little faces when your dog walker walked in!! "it wasn't us...honest"


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Colin, you should start a blog for these two
> 
> I wish I wasn't curious enough to ask but qho keeps imodium in their tennis bag


A question I have been asking myself...god knows how long they have been in there ( its a big tennis bag - enough for five rackets!!)..I can only imagine I put
them in there as a precautionary measure to a match after a beer and curry night out....oops, sorry probably to much information


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Omg away too much info! Curry, beer, Imodium and tennis whites!! Sounds a dangerous combo to me!!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

And they look like butter wouldn't melt  
They are just so cute.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Colin you are funny :laugh::laugh: Ted and Betty make a great double act  Because of this thread I now have some rather dodgy visions of you in tennis whites running to the loo!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

So funny Colin if you don't mind me laughing at your naughty poos.

Came downstairs the other day and Beau had eaten a whole bag of charcoal bones - but HOW did he open the drawer??? He also empties the washing machine and pulls clothes off the washing line. I can't decide if I should be annoyed at his naughtiness or impressed by his intelligence. LOL


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

How cute are Ted and Betty  x x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I think you should be thankful that it wasn't a box of laxatives lol !!!


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

I shouldn't laugh but....well I am.

Meg


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin .. just the type of thread I need today  

Sorry to smile .. but you do make me laugh .. and your poos, well they are welcome around here anytime .. I don't have a tennis bag .. have you seen the size of my butt.. not exactly the sporty type .. more like the chocolate cake type xxx


----------



## KateC (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasker informed us of his ability to high jump last weekend by confiscating a bag of apples off the bar and munching half of them while we were out. Needless to say, we have a the opposite issue as you and your two in that he has been a . . . Well, a very_ regular_ little cockaPOO this week.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin you are funny :laugh::laugh: Ted and Betty make a great double act  Because of this thread I now have some rather dodgy visions of you in tennis whites running to the loo!


Talking of dodgy visions...I have some very dodgy newspaper clips of me in VERY short tennis shorts....well , it was the early 80's


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Colin .. just the type of thread I need today
> 
> Sorry to smile .. but you do make me laugh .. and your poos, well they are welcome around here anytime .. I don't have a tennis bag .. have you seen the size of my butt.. not exactly the sporty type .. more like the chocolate cake type xxx


Actually, yes I have seen your butt...( don't tell Ken)... It is as small and well proportioned as the rest of you ( pass me the sick bucket)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> I think you should be thankful that it wasn't a box of laxatives lol !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


Good point, grateful for small mercies but wonder what it will be like when things get moving again with a few days worth stored up


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Talking of dodgy visions...I have some very dodgy newspaper clips of me in VERY short tennis shorts....well , it was the early 80's


Ooooh colin, you're such a tease! Now you know we all want to see that clip, scan it in...I could do with a laugh  :laugh:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Actually, yes I have seen your butt...( don't tell Ken)... It is as small and well proportioned as the rest of you ( pass me the sick bucket)


Omg Colin, only you would post details of Jojos butt on the forum!!
I expect you saw her puppies too! Lol.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh and would love to see the dodgy pictures!!! Oh please post them!!
Colin in small tight tennis whites......ooops I have just choked on my tea!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You lot are making me look CRAZY at work!!! I am laughing in my office by myself!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

I am sure the tennis bag was safely out of reach - I can just picture Betty giving Ted a boost...


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Talking of dodgy visions...I have some very dodgy newspaper clips of me in VERY short tennis shorts....well , it was the early 80's


Early 80's.... what nursery did you go to that taught tennis at such a young age  Love your stories Colin and your Poos (Cockapoos that is)  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Actually, yes I have seen your butt...( don't tell Ken)... It is as small and well proportioned as the rest of you ( pass me the sick bucket)


Ken would say ... well Colin you can't really miss it lol .. by the way Colin is lying .. it is big   size matters .. 



wellerfeller said:


> Omg Colin, only you would post details of Jojos butt on the forum!!
> I expect you saw her puppies too! Lol.


He is so cheeky Karen .. but he is being nice, as it is big ... nice puppies JoJo, you got me smiling xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You ladies are all just soooo naughty....but nice

Yes, Karen, JoJo has a pert bottom and beautiful puppies....I think i'd better leave it athat before I either get banned from the forum or beat up by Ken!! :0 :0


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I log in to check how everyone is and there's all this talk of bottoms!! 

Anyway, I have the biggest bum, it's been on the telly, dancing away. Hipoopo dance YEAH


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Ruth .. yes the Hippo dance ... I really needed that smile today   you will never know how much that has changed my day lol ...

Seriously we do chat about funny things on here .. I blame Colin .. he he he .. umm maybe I mentioned the butt first, oh well I still blame Colin ... big and bouncy is best lol ...I call it rounded not chubby now ...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh how funny. Naughty Betty or maybe naughty Ted, we'll never know.

But you realise we now need to know when they finally do poo again. I wonder if it will be days  Not such a dainty NI poo then


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh colin thats the funniest thing, and ive missed out, have been off here in ages and suddenly you have an addition to betty - fill me in!!!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Nikki - where have you been??

I had been looking to get Betty a play mate for some time ( as you know)..but had been trying to rehome a dog of a similar age to Betty as did not really want to go through all the puppy stages again so soon! Anyway after a number of failed attempts and disappointments it became clear that this route was probably not going to work out....at the same time JoJo announced ''Fudge''..her latest puppy which she had got from Katie ( Lola24). Katie being a Vet nurse I knew that the pups wouldl have been well bred etc..but did not expect that she would have any still available but contacted her anyway. It turned out she still had three available..two chocolate boys and an Apricot girl. I think the the first email was on a Tuesday and we had Ted home on Saturday of the same week!!
Ted, is completely different in character to Betty - he is so chilled and relaxed and happy to just play with his toys. He is a bit greedy but that is helping with his training. He is sooo much easier than Betty was as a pup. I REALLY love having two - it is so much more fun, watching them play etc...
I know you were considering getting number two in the past but found it a bit hard work but I really do think it depends on the characters of the dogs. Betty certainly enjoys having him a round although can be a little bit rough with him at times but he is growing fast so it won't be long before the boot is on the other foot.
We will have to do another Lookout meet soon xx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes a meet up would be good. So is Ted a toy or minature - hes looks cute in the pics in the crate from your office!
we've been through hell and back, basically sophie ended up with full body paralysis and in intensive care just before easter due to a bit of a wierd condition. Shes getting better now but its been a long haul and she had to leave school and isnt allowed to work or go to college for a year to give her a chance to get fully better...
ollie was wonderful during the really bad times, really knew something was up and when she came out of hospital was just happy to sit next to her all day....
Cant wait to meet your two!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Yes a meet up would be good. So is Ted a toy or minature - hes looks cute in the pics in the crate from your office!
> we've been through hell and back, basically sophie ended up with full body paralysis and in intensive care just before easter due to a bit of a wierd condition. Shes getting better now but its been a long haul and she had to leave school and isnt allowed to work or go to college for a year to give her a chance to get fully better...
> ollie was wonderful during the really bad times, really knew something was up and when she came out of hospital was just happy to sit next to her all day....
> Cant wait to meet your two!!!


Gosh Nikki, that is terrible...your poor daughter...it must have been a lot of stress on the whole family but glad to hear things are now going in the right direction.
Ted is working cocker / minature poodle ( Betty is show / toy) and in our case it disproves that working are more active as he can be a lazy little begger!!
( but oh so lovely).....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Yes a meet up would be good. So is Ted a toy or minature - hes looks cute in the pics in the crate from your office!
> we've been through hell and back, basically sophie ended up with full body paralysis and in intensive care just before easter due to a bit of a wierd condition. Shes getting better now but its been a long haul and she had to leave school and isnt allowed to work or go to college for a year to give her a chance to get fully better...
> ollie was wonderful during the really bad times, really knew something was up and when she came out of hospital was just happy to sit next to her all day....
> Cant wait to meet your two!!!


Oh Nikki, what a traumatic few months you have had. Your poor daughter, glad to hear she is on the mend. Welcome back .


----------

